
A good user interface - instakill
http://www.goodui.org/
======
sirwitti
On the subject of UIs: In my opinion it is a bit confusing to make the footer
positioned fixed as it causes the scrollbar to span the whole height and
giving the impression that the footer scrolls as well.

But still a nice site. Thanks!

------
RossM
This is already on the front page[0] (again).

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5994871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5994871)

